# Francia Generazione 87



## Torros (6 Marzo 2016)

I francesi qualche anno fa secondo me avevano dei giovani (che ormai vanno per i 30), dal grandissimo talento superiore anche a questa generazione. Parlo dei vari Benzema, Ben Arfa, Menez, Nasri, Gourcuff tanto per citare qualche nome. Gente che aveva vinto tutto a livello giovanile. Tutti giocatori tecnicamente da 10, ma di questi è esploso solo Benzema. A me per esempio Gourcuff faceva sbavare, pareva la copia sputata di Zidane, anzi io lo trovavo pure più elegante. Oggi ci si esalta per giocatori come Sane, ma Ben Arfa, Nasri e anche lo stesso Menez avevano già in giovane età una tecnica che Sane si sogna e probabilmente mai avrà. Certo la tecnica non è tutto, contano anche le doti atletiche e l'intelligenza tattica. Il mio mister però diceva che se hai la tecnica il resto si può imparare. 

Sta di fatto che molti di questi non sono mai cresciuti, forse è mancato un allenatore, come guida, per Nasri di certo fu aver scelto il City visto che all'Arsenal era in costante crescita. Al city divenne uno tra tanti. 
Gourcuff era esploso sotto Blanc, ma la stagione successiva ebbe diversi problemi fisici che ancora si porta dietro. Si spera Pastore(giocatore simile che adoro) non faccia la stessa fine, visto che quest'anno è stato sempre rotto. 
Menez non so, ma a me ha sempre esaltato. Al Psg comprarono l'inutile corridore Lavezzi per 30 milioni, senza che l'ex napoletano offrisse prestazioni migliori del francese. Anzi Menez stava facendo abbastanza bene in patria ma di fatto quando comprarono Lucas e Lavezzi gli chiudettero la porta in faccia. Però il salto di qualità su quella fascia non c'è stato per i parigini, o meglio Lucas sta cominciando a rendere solo da qualche tempo e in parte l'anno scorso. Ma cmq non parliamo di Hazard o Reus. 
Per Ben Arfa non ho mai capito quale fosse il problema, talento pazzesco, ma non è mai esploso nemmeno lui, sta facendo la sua miglior stagione a quasi 29 anni. 

opinioni?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Guarda me lo sono chiesto tante volte anche io e poi ho capito che forse i giovani francesi hanno tanta pubblicità che altri giovani internazionali non possiedono. 
Certo è che quella fu una generazione pompatissima, sembrava che avrebbero tutti fatto delle carriere da super top player.
Anche Benzema, che rimane un attaccante superbo, uno dei migliori marcatori della storia del Real, nonostante il fattore Ronaldo, è andato al di sotto delle aspettative. Si parlava di lui come uno che aveva ancora più classe di Henry e Ribery.

A me piaceva da matti Ben Arfa, per lui è stata una questione di testa, a livello di quella di Cassano.


Infine un'ultima considerazione sulla tecnica nel calcio: negli ultimi 10 anni il calcio si è d-evoluto in favore dell'atletismo sfrenato. Oggi un Rui Costa secondo me farebbe molta molta fatica ad affermarsi e sicuramente nei suoi anni d'oro era secondo solo a Zidane.


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Questo dimostra, ce ne fosse bisogno, di quanto sia importante la testa. Questi sono tutti talenti cristallini, gente tecnicamente sopraffina, eppure. Tolto Benzema il resto è tutta gente persa per strada.


----------



## 13-33 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ben Arfa e Menez erano i piu bravi tecnicamente molto sopra la media pero con problemi di testa (scarso impegno, pensare di esser i piu bravi appene hanno fatto 2-3 grande gare...) e poi il loro entourage no hanno aiutato la loro crescita. Gourcuff bravino nel Rennes ha fatto bene poi nel Milan ha giocato pocissimo nel Bordeaux ha fatto 1 anno (2009) da fenomeno e poi il nullo cosmico. Nasri per me e sopravalutato e un buon giocatore ma niente di che.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez sarebbe potuto diventare un pallone d'oro per doti tecniche ma lo ha limitato moltissimo la testa. Ben Arfa un altro potenziale campione limitato sempre dalla testa.


----------



## Torros (6 Marzo 2016)

gourcuff tecnicamente lo ricordo un mostro come pochi, fece una grande stagione sotto Blanc, ricordo che quel Bordeaux arrivo davanti a Juve e Bayern nel girone di champions e Gourcuff mise insieme una 15inna di gol e altrettanti assist.


----------

